# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Как скрыть адрес мыла на сайте от поисковых роботов

## Geser

Есть специальный скрипт, который скрывает адрес от роботов, действует 100% и работает как ссылка..)))
Вот его пример:



```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
<!-- Begin 
user = "shurik"; 
site = "ria.ua"; 
document.write(&#039;<a href=\"mailto:&#039; + user + &#039;@&#039; + site + &#039;\">&#039;); 
document.write(user + &#039;@&#039; + site + &#039;</a>&#039;); 
// End --> 
</SCRIPT>
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## jack

Я,конечно,извиняюсь за свою назойливость   :Smiley: 
Единственная вещь,которую я понял что скрывается почта для рассылки спама, и что метод работает 100%.   :Smiley:  А вот,что за роботы ищут, и как, и где я должен писать на JavaScript не понял.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Geser

> Я,конечно,извиняюсь за свою назойливость  
> Единственная вещь,которую я понял что скрывается почта для рассылки спама, и что метод работает 100%.   А вот,что за роботы ищут, и как, и где я должен писать на JavaScript не понял.
> Заранее благодарен.


Ищут роботы - программы которые бродят по сайтам и ищут адреса для рассылки спама.
Писать нужно если есть свой сайт. На нём и писать.

----------


## jack

Спасибо  :Smiley:  Сайта пока нет.

----------

